# 67 Radio light bulb, heater controls light bulb?



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Down to the nitty gritty on my LeMans; it's back from the shop after 2years 9 months!

Installing a coolant recovery tank today; the old one was lost. Bought it at OPGI yesterday, but need to get hoses; the 5/16 clear from Pep boys won't fit over the radiator nipple so will look for other hose -- or do I need to warm it up to slip it over?

Lights - a few lights to add back in:
Left rear armrest light
Glovebox light
Radio light
Heater controls, non AC (could have sworn this had a bulb)

I have the replacement bulbs; wondering if the radio/heater bulbs are easy replacements without taking out the dash.

Thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You can replace those bulbs by removing the ash tray and track. You can then reach in and unplug the sockets and change the bulbs (sockets are 1 gray wire, self grounding). The heater light might be a 2 wire socket, 1 gray and 1 black. The radiator overflow hose should be black rubber.


----------

